# Teat Structure with Pics



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Double orifices. Kids eat fine, DQ for show. They started out like little boxes, the ends were square-ish.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Her full sister has 2:2 working teats. A mirror image of other side.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Clean split. The split has no orifice. This % doe got Overall Grand in a USBGA show.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Clean 1:1. Doe to kid this week as FF.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Took some pics of some kids teat structure. Will try to post them up tomorrow.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------

